# Picked up some new mice :)



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Found another somewhat local breeder, and picked these up tonight!

Fuzzy doe









Fuzzy buck (was supposed to be a doe...grr)









Satin Angora Brindle doe









Satin Angora Brindle doe









Angora black pied (low white, only on her feet and a tiny spot on her snout)









Satin Angora Brindle buck (was supposed to be a doe as well...haha)









Satin Angora Brindle doe 









Satin Angora Agouti doe









Blue Tan doe 









Black pied Fuzzy buck (only one that was supposed to be a buck lol)









And my favorite, Satin Angora Champagne doe. She is super tiny, so I put her in with my PEW's litter (they are around the same size), so hopefully she'll be alright. My PEW has accepted her, thankfully. She's so much prettier in person, and super sweet!









All of the Angora are supposed to be fuzzy carriers as well. Some of the brindles may also be pregnant (she was not good at telling their genders, as you can see from the mistaken bucks, and apparently she found a buck in her bin with the brindle does). Going to be awesome working brindle, angora, and satin into my champagne, silver, and dove projects!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

quite jealous of the Champagne Angora, VERY pretty girl.  pics if shes mated plz


----------



## Lisa1 (Jan 15, 2017)

love the fuzzys


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

also throwing in a jelly vote for that champagne angora mmmm


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

On a side note, PLEASE post that first satin bridle doe's first litter, PLEASE. I am frankly in love with her coat. particularly the orange on her head.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice......


----------

